# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Deux femelles et deux mâles cobaye à placer

## croquette51

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Pelotte, bigoudis, R
*Type:* Cochon d'Inde
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 51 - Marne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0662864201
*E-mail :* blandine_chooin@msn.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 10 




 Bonjour. Nous avons récupéré une femelle chon, dans un parc animalier. Et elle nous a fait 7 petits!!! Il nous en reste quatre à placer, deux mâles et deux femelles. Cela devient urgent, je perds mon boulot et financièrement ça va être difficile.de nourrir tout ce p'tit monde. 
Plusieurs assos de notre région contactées mais elles sont toutes blindées

Vite il nous faut une asso ou des familles où leurs besoins seront respectés

----------


## mira2004

Ils sont placés ?

----------


## jujulilas

Oui. Est-ce qu'ils ont tous une solution ? Des pistes ou pas ?

----------


## jujulilas

Des nouvelles ? Difficile de contacter le membre sans tel ou mail....

----------


## Ioko

Il y a un tel et un mail

----------


## jujulilas

MEA CULPA, j'avais confondu avec une autre annonce ^^"

Je vais la contacter pour savoir si elle a trouvé une solution.

----------

